# comfort zone = ζώνη άνεσης



## argyro (Mar 23, 2009)

Το βρίσκω σε ένα φόρουμ ως "ζώνη άνεσης" ή "ανεκτά όρια".
Το πρώτο ειδικά δε μου αρέσει καθόλου.
Αλλά ούτε και το δεύτερο μου κάνει ακριβώς. Το χρησιμοποιούν πολύ σε άρθρα ψυχολογίας (όχι τόσο επιστημονικά βέβαια) που συνήθως προτείνουν να βγεις από την comfortzone σου, δλδ να πάρεις ρίσκα, να κάτι κάτι απρόβλεπτο κτλ. κτλ.

Καμιά πρόταση;


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Δυστυχώς γνωρίζουμε ότι θα μας έρθουν οι διάφορες αμερικανιές και θα μεταφερθούν στο λαϊφστάιλ μας (και στη γλώσσα μας, που δεν είναι το χειρότερο από τα δύο κακά) ακριβώς όπως έχουν. Και αυτή εδώ δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητική (αρκεί να ξεπεράσεις το μεταφραστικό _comfort zone_). Ευτυχώς που δεν το είπαν _security zone_, οπότε θα έπρεπε να το μεταφράσουμε σαν το _safety belt_. Επομένως, αν δεν θεωρείς ότι είναι διαδεδομένη σήμερα η «ζώνη άνεσης» στην ψυχολογία, θα είναι μεθαύριο. (Η αντίρρησή μου στο άλλο φόρουμ είχε να κάνει με το πόσο διαδεδομένος ή σαφής είναι ο όρος στην οικονομία.)

Βεβαίως, αν δεν επιβάλλεται να κρατήσεις τον όρο, πάντα μπορείς να «ξεπεράσεις / υπερβείς τα όριά σου», απλώς δεν γίνεται σαφές για ποια όρια μιλάς.

Η σκυτάλη στους «ψυχολόγους».


----------



## argyro (Mar 23, 2009)

Αμερικανιά δε λες τίποτα!
Εξάλλου, το κείμενο είναι από αμερικάνικο περιοδικό. Δεν είναι, όμως, μόνο η ορολογία αλλά και το περιεχόμενο. Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο μπορεί και να το έχω μεταφράσει άλλες 15 φορές (εννοώντας, βέβαια, ότι όλα τα ίδια λένε). 

Άσχετο με το θέμα όλο αυτό, αλλά δεν άντεξα!


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Αχ αχ αχ... Να ξέραμε πόσα δολάρια ξοδεύονται κάθε χρόνο από τους Αμερικανούς προς άλλους Αμερικανούς (αλλά όχι μόνο) για να ξεπεράσουν τα όριά τους. Το κακό είναι ότι μερικοί τα ξεπερνούν.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2009)

Ομολογώ ότι έχω βάλει κι εγώ το λιθαράκι μου (ή την κοτρόνα μου, όπως θέλετε πείτε το) στο να καθιερωθεί η «ζώνη άνεσης» για το _comfort zone_. Στην αρχή υπήρχε κάποια αμηχανία για το πώς να αποδοθεί, αλλά η λέξη _ζώνη_ καλύπτει το νόημα μια χαρά: σαφώς οριοθετημένη περιοχή, η οποία χαρακτηρίζεται από ό,τι υπάρχει ή γίνεται σ΄ αυτήν. Ο προσδιορισμός σχετικά με το για τι είδους ζώνη πρόκειται, μπορεί είτε να προηθείται με επίθετο (_εμπόλεμη ζώνη_), είτε να ακολουθεί με γενική (_ζώνη πολεμικών επιχειρήσεων_). Κι όπως η _ζώνη παιδικών εκπομπών_ δεν είναι μια λουρίδα που την περιζώνεσαι για να παρακολουθήσεις παιδικά καρτούν (ή που την φοράει το συγκρότημα Mazoo and the Zoo), έτσι κι εδώ η _ζώνη άνεσης_ εκτιμώ ότι στέκει μια χαρά και χωρίς παρανοήσεις. Γι' αυτόν το λόγο λοιπόν η ντιρεκτίβα μου προς τους μεταφραστές μου έχει εδώ και μια δεκαετία τη _ζώνη άνεσης_ ως μετάφρασμα του _comfort zone_.

Για το ότι τα βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας έχουν λίγο-πολύ κοινό περιεχόμενο και σπάνια συναντάς κάτι εντελώς καινούργιο ή καινοτομικό, ε δεν είναι δα και τίποτε που αποτελεί μοναδικό χαρακτηριστικό της κατηγορίας. Η πραγματικά πρωτότυπη σκέψη ή το περιεχόμενο που δεν το έχεις ξανασυναντήσει πουθενά αλλού, είναι σπάνια γενικά στο non fiction.


----------



## sarant (Mar 24, 2009)

Δυστυχώς, οι αμερικανιές των βιβλίων αυτοβοήθειας πρέπει να μεταφράζονται νεολογιστί, άρα 'ζώνη άνεσης'. Το 'ανεκτά όρια' εξαφανίζει τον νεολογισμό. Ο καημένος ο συγγραφέας σαπουνόφουσκες πουλάει. Αν στη μετάφραση τού χαλάσεις τον νεολογισμό, του σπας τη σαπουνόφουσκα. Το οποίο είναι ίσως θεάρεστο έργο, αλλά όχι για έναν μεταφραστή.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2009)

Καταλαβαίνω ότι υπάρχει μία γενικότερη αλλεργία στις λεγόμενες αμερικανιές, είτε αυτές προέρχονται από βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας είτε από αλλού. Άλλοι πάλι είναι μεν ανεκτικοί στις αμερικανιές, αλλά είναι αλλεργικοί στις ελληναρινιές, άλλοι στις γαλλικανιές κ.ο.κ. Κι άλλοι στα πάντα. Καθείς με τα χούγια του. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 24, 2009)

Εμένα, μ' αρέσουν οι λεγόμενες "αμερικανιές". Τις περισσότερες όπως και τη συγκεκριμένη τις βρίσκω πολύ δημιουργικές, περιγραφικές και έξυπνες. Κι επειδή είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερες, αλλά και πατενταρισμένες από συγκεκριμένους συγγραφείς, χώρους και φιλοσοφίες, -όπως ειπώθηκε- καλό είναι να μεταφράζονται πιστά στη λέξη.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 26, 2009)

Σήμερα στην _Νταντά Αμέσου Δράσεως_ (ΣΚΑΪ) το «comfort zone» αποδόθηκε «βολική ασφάλεια».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2011)

Στη διετία που μεσολάβησε από την τελευταία μου ανάρτηση, βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπος με άλλους δύο τρόπους απόδοσης που επιλέχθηκαν στο μεταξύ από μεταφραστές:

_ζώνη βολής_ (ενν.: η ζώνη της βολής μας)
_ζώνη ασφάλειας_ (ενν.: η ζώνη της ασφάλειάς μας)
Αμφότεροι μου φαίνονται, χωρίς τα άρθρα και τα εγκλιτικά, αρκετά αμφίσημοι (για την πρώτη: πέρα από αυτήν τη _βολή_ υπάρχει και η, συνηθέστερη, σημασία για τη βολή βλήματος κττ — ενώ για τη δεύτερη: εύκολα μπορεί να υπάρξει σύγχυση με την κοινότατη σύμφραση _ζώνη ασφαλείας_) για να είναι τελικά χρηστικοί. 
Προσωπικά παραμένω πιστός στη_ ζώνη άνεσης_ — και στο ενδιάμεσο χρονικό διάστημα πρέπει να 'χω φυτέψει ουκ ολίγα παραπάνω ευρήματα...


----------



## Theseus (May 21, 2012)

*comfort zone*

Literally it is the temperature range in which the body doesn't shiver or sweat, but it has an idiomatic sense of a place where people feel comfortable, where they can avoid the worries of the world. It can be physical or mental.
See an article entitled:- How often do you step outside your comfort zone?
http://farscapedevelopment.wordpress.com/2012/01/27/how-often-do-you-step-outside-your-comfort-zone/ :scared:


----------

